# PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. November 2018)

*PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*


----------



## Kaimanic (9. November 2018)

*PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*

Wow, war das schlecht. Und euer Heft kaufe ich auch weiterhin nicht, so lange hier jeden Tag diese verdammten Pokemon Go "News" kommen.


----------



## J4ckH19h (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*

Dann kauf am besten nur das Heft, das kommt gänzlich OHNE Pokemon Go News!

Spass muss sein.


----------



## BikeRider (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*

 Mir gefällts.
Vor allem der Alu Hut


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*



Kaimanic schrieb:


> Wow, war das schlecht. Und euer Heft kaufe ich auch weiterhin nicht, so lange hier jeden Tag diese verdammten Pokemon Go "News" kommen.



Das heißt also, Du kaufst das Heft, wenn es keine PoGo-News mehr gibt?

Ich frage nur zur Sicherheit.


----------



## tris0x (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*

Aber nur wenn noch genug Taschengeld am Monatsende übrig ist


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*

Hehe, Heft 12/2018 ist demnach ein Heft für Justus, Peter und Bob, ???


----------



## Kaimanic (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das heißt also, Du kaufst das Heft, wenn es keine PoGo-News mehr gibt?
> 
> Ich frage nur zur Sicherheit.



Zig Jahre habe ich eure Zeitschrift gekauft, aber nachdem mir das so auf die Nerven geht mit dem Pokemon-Quark, verzichte ich seit ca. einem halben Jahr darauf. Klingt für euch eventuell komisch, ist aber so.
@trisox: Ich bin 40 Jahre alt, ich gebe Taschengeld, zumindest wenn nach Black Jack und Nutten noch genug übrig ist.


----------



## Christoph1717 (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*

ich weiß nicht ob der Alu Hut hilft, aber das PCGH Heft zu kaufen ist auf jeden fall gesünder als zb. Zigaretten 
Rauchen tue ich nicht aber vermutlich kommt man länger mit einem Heft lesen aus als mit einem Päckchen Rauchen zum etwar selben Preis...


----------



## XXTREME (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*

Am neuen Heft besteht kein Interesse meinerseits (zuviel Intel) am vorherigen überings auch schon nicht (zuviel Nvidia) vielleicht ja dann beim nächsten wieder .


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Am neuen Heft besteht kein Interesse meinerseits (zuviel Intel) am vorherigen überings auch schon nicht (zuviel Nvidia) vielleicht ja dann beim nächsten wieder .



Es kann nie zuviel Intel und nVidia drin sein.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Am neuen Heft besteht kein Interesse meinerseits (zuviel Intel) am vorherigen überings auch schon nicht (zuviel Nvidia) vielleicht ja dann beim nächsten wieder .



Kommende Ausgabe ist auch ganz viel AMD drin, kannst Dich schon jetzt freuen


----------



## LastManStanding (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*

Ich finds gut, zwar ist das nicht ganz so mein Humor ich mag so mehr den Bösen sarkastischen, aber das zeigt doch das euch eure Arbeit spaß macht- wenigstens meistens schätze ich mal^^.
Humor lockert ganz viel auf und kann Brücken schlagen, wo keine zu erwarten waren.

Also mein Stapel an euren Heften, hat im Regal das eine 50,4cm Fach, mit ca 27cm Heft-Rücken-Stapelhöhe schon ganz gut gefüllt was sind das 60 Hefte? 1 Fehlt irgendwo weil wegen kein Abo
Manchmal interessiert mich nicht ganz so viel aus bestimmten PCGH- Heften aber Wert es zu kaufen, sind mir auch die weniger Interessanten.

Ihr macht das gut Jungs. Und natürlich eventuell Mädels, zu so einem Heft gehört ja doch oft mehr als ein Redaktionsteam auch wenn das meist Maßgeblich ist.

Jetzt hab ich mich erstma Richtig Fett eingschleimt. Vorsicht bei den Folge Beiträgen...Schleimspur-Flachwitz


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*



Kaimanic schrieb:


> Zig Jahre habe ich eure Zeitschrift gekauft, aber nachdem mir das so auf die Nerven geht mit dem Pokemon-Quark, verzichte ich seit ca. einem halben Jahr darauf. Klingt für euch eventuell komisch, ist aber so.
> @trisox: Ich bin 40 Jahre alt, ich gebe Taschengeld, zumindest wenn nach Black Jack und Nutten noch genug übrig ist.



Heute kommt extra nur für Dich keine Pokémon-News. Ist Dir das ein Heft wert?


----------



## Kaimanic (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Heute kommt extra nur für Dich keine Pokémon-News. Ist Dir das ein Heft wert?


Heute komme ich ohnehin nicht mehr am Kiosk vorbei. Evtl. morgen, aber irgendwie befürchte ich, dass morgen gleich 2 Pokémon-News mir den Samstag vermiesen werden. Ergo warte ich erstmal ab.


----------



## J4ckH19h (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*

Okay, 

dann kauf morgen das Heft, aber tu so als hättest du es nocht nicht. 

Dann bleibt das hier vll. noch eine Zeit lang PoGo frei und du kannst am Wochenende schön schmökern. ^^


----------



## Kaimanic (10. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*



J4ckH19h schrieb:


> Okay,
> 
> dann kauf morgen das Heft, aber tu so als hättest du es nocht nicht.
> 
> Dann bleibt das hier vll. noch eine Zeit lang PoGo frei und du kannst am Wochenende schön schmökern. ^^



Um 11 kam schon die erste PoGo-News. Anscheinend bewahrheiten sich meine Befürchtungen. Der Tag ist noch jung. Da geht sicher noch was. Wenigstens kann ich mir den Weg zum Kiosk sparen.


----------



## Lamaan (14. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*

Ich find's cool  
Hab's mir 2 mal angesehen grad. So ist die  Programmierpause sinnvoll genutzt, während mein Visual Studio updatet


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Wir haben zudem herausgefunden, dass Robotikstrahlung Ruckler in Spielen  erzeugt und zeigen euch, wie man diese wieder abstellt.


Man sollte es nicht zu sehr ins Lächerliche ziehen. Es gab zu einem ähnlichen Thema vor zwanzig Jahren eine Studie von der Universitat Berkeley. Ich versuche den Artikel noch zu finden, das dauert aber. 

Ein Informatikprofessor wollte heraus finden, ob unsere Gedanken Rechner beeinflussen können, also quasi sowas wie Robotikstrahlung. Der Versuchsaufbau war einfach. Es ging um die Vorhersage von Zahlen aus einem Zufallsgerator, der Zahlen von 0-9 generierte. Die Versuchspersonen sollten sich auf eine Zahl konzentrieren sie an den Computer mental senden und dann auf das Ergebnis warten. Es gab eine leichte Veränderung der Trefferquote der Probanten gegenüber der Variante ohne Konzewntration auf die möglich Zahl. Nach der Veröffentlichung wurde die Studie zurückgezogen und der Professor von der Uni geschmissen.

Das belegt eindeutig, dass an der Sache etwas dran war. Das sind wirkliche Verschwörungen. Das Heft kaufe ich aber nicht wegen Eures Aluhutes, sondern wegen ein paar guten Artikeln und Tests.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*



tris0x schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn noch genug Taschengeld am Monatsende übrig ist



Die 01/19 erscheint strategisch geschickt drei Werktage nach Monatsanfang. Da ist noch genug übrig.


----------



## J4ckH19h (14. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH Mystery Ausgabe 12/2018 | Die ultimative Verschwörung aufgedeckt*

Vor allem erscheint die 01/2019 in 2018... irgendwie noch unheimlicher als der Werwolf mit dem Aluhut ^^


----------

